

Ask HN: Mammoth Hacking - just do it? - hendler
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2009/05/mammoths/cloning-interactive
Via http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/waking-the-baby-mammoth-3630/Overview
======
hendler
Via [http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/waking-the-
bab...](http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/waking-the-baby-
mammoth-3630/Overview)

------
stavrianos
Mammoth might be _delicious_. How can we know unless we try?

